# Qld 13/6 Redcliffe Jew



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Pre-dawn raid nets my my first Jewie for the year @ 79-80cm. Managed a mid 60's snap straight after too which roughly weighed about the same. The snap fought about 3 times harder than the Jewie. The conditions were less than ideal so no chance for a on the water photo. The Outback was getting tossed around all over the place with the wind and swell.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice Bretto, you need a bigger esky ;-)

My phone was going nuts this morning with a mate sending photos and vids of jewies too, bastards love to taunt me while I'm working, good to see a few around.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Trumpet1 said:


> ...Notwithstanding that I'm still trying to get the right gear together in preparation for when I do have one. Without giving away any secrets could you let me know what rod size/line size you suggest out there for snapper (and hopefully the odd jewie)
> 
> Regards
> Trumpet1


There is no right or wrong class.

I'm running a light (well... light for jewies) and heavy combo out there at the moment which seems to work on most days:

Major Craft Skyroad SKR-662L/S (6-14lb fast action)
Stradic Ci4 2500
10lb Sunline Castaway
10lb Sunline FC Rock Leader

Samurai Reaction 302 (6-12lb fast/regular action) 
Rarenium Ci4 2500
15lb Sunline Super PE
15lb Black Magic FC

The fish today came on the light combo.

If you search around you can get pretty decent gear fairly cheap. I got the Skyroad delivered from Japan at 50% of the Aus RRP. They do a slightly heavier model too, but I already had the Samurai.

Both reels were barely used second hand buys at about 50% of RRP. I run Shimanos because my reels tend to cop a lot of saltwater and are really easy to self service.

You can run heavier and lighter gear and it shouldn't have an effect on your hook-up rate. I've just gotten used to those line classes there.



BIGKEV said:


> Nice Bretto, you need a bigger esky ;-)
> 
> My phone was going nuts this morning with a mate sending photos and vids of jewies too, bastards love to taunt me while I'm working, good to see a few around.


Ha Ha! Not my esky though. Belonged to a mate. I gave him the Jewie, I gave the snapper to another friend (I'm not a fan of eating fish). I run one those precision pack soft eskys. Unfortunately that was also too small for the jewie. I think I'll need to upsize the next one.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Couple of great fish there - reward for effort!


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Trumpet1 said:


> Many Thanks Bretto,
> 
> ..my 2-5kg rod and 6lb braid/12lb flouro leader for flicking plastics. The latter now looks to be possibly too light, although I may just give it a go anyway.


It'll be fine. Like I said you'll be able to handle them on lighter gear. This one came on a 2-4kg rod and 8lb leader.










Just be careful when you get it close to the yak or you'll end up with this.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I launched @ Scarby with Liam this morning, Brett, and he asked me could I smell the jew... I've never been able to smell them, but have heard of this before.

I hooked something whilst trolling the koolie, and it really took off, but after a short stoush, it took off without my lure.

That was my main claim to fame this morning, (won't tell you about the two undersized snapper) ;-)

Nice catch Brett... green as!

Jimbo


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Good feed the Bretto, I'm green as too!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well done Bretto, by the way THAT'S MY SPOT !!! 
Your not a dentist are you , carnt show your face :lol: . 
Cheers 
Killer


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Great morning Bretto.
What bait or lures did the job?

(Btw love the photo of the 3-piece rod)


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Cheers guys



AdrianK said:


> Great morning Bretto.
> What bait or lures did the job?
> 
> (Btw love the photo of the 3-piece rod)


The 3 piece Volkey is now a 2 piece again. The guys from Plat.jp organised a replacement tip section for $50+postage.

The plastic was a 3" grub on 1/4oz jig, hopping action about 1m off the bottom.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

love them jews, nice bretto, been awhile since putting some proper time fishing scarby/reddy for me
see ya on the water.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations Brett.

You don't come very often, and I can now see why when you pull off a double like that. As Ron stated that's his spot (or mine). :lol: Whatever you do don't mention Jimbo's two undersized snapper for a whole mornings fishing.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Bretto said:


> The plastic was a 3" grub on 1/4oz jig, hopping action about 1m off the bottom.


Well done, a couple of nice fish to make your day.

Is a 1/4 generally the weight you would use around there.


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Bretto couple of good fish there.I didn't get on the water until 9.30 conditions kept improving through the morning becoming perfect.

Oh yeh how dare you thieve one of Jimbo's beloved Jewies :lol:


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Tried for a repeat this morning. Instead it was my mate who pulled off the double. I ended up with 4 squire (1 legal) and 2 legal flatties (all released). Still a good result for the weekend.



kayakone said:


> Congratulations Brett.
> 
> You don't come very often, and I can now see why when you pull off a double like that. As Ron stated that's his spot (or mine). :lol: Whatever you do don't mention Jimbo's two undersized snapper for a whole mornings fishing.


A mate of mine has been putting in a number of hours at the spot where I caught both those fish, so we just call it Pauly's Spot.

I've actually been out at Scarborough/Redcliffe quite a bit in the last couple of months. I just haven't been posting my results. Once I realised my shoulder injury was more than just a niggle, I stopped training, which means more time to fish. Though I imagine once I go under the knife I'll be forced to take an extended break.



sweed said:


> Hi Bretto couple of good fish there.I didn't get on the water until 9.30 conditions kept improving through the morning becoming perfect.
> 
> Oh yeh how dare you thieve one of Jimbo's beloved Jewies :lol:


I noticed on Willey Weather it dropped right off during the day. Unfortunately I tend to only fish mornings. It was glass this morning, but nowhere near as much life in the water as yesterday when it was choppy.



Shortman said:


> Bretto said:
> 
> 
> > The plastic was a 3" grub on 1/4oz jig, hopping action about 1m off the bottom.
> ...


When the wind is up I'll use 1/4oz. For low wind I'll use 1/8.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Pretty cool double there


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Brett.


----------

